# Pedigree names, prefixes etc



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I was talking to a friend of mine this morning who is hoping to start breeding and showing Birman cats and we were discussing pedigree names and prefixes.

For example, Lola is Izambard Parlak Inci her sires name is Champion Yenicizgi Izambard Hediye.

If Lola was to have kittens (she ISN'T! just an example of a pedigree name I know) would her kittens HAVE to be called Izambard eventhough I would be the breeder? Or can her kittens name have a new pedigree name for example

Kitten 1: Doodah Mars
Kitten 2: Doodah Venus
Kitten 3: Doodah Mercury


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm certainly not a breeder, but I know that to have a prefix you have to be a member of the breeds cat club for a year, and the secretary of that cat club has to sign your application. The GCCF do an administrative Prefix which for this year is Adzwolo, all cats that are registered in 2012 that have an administrative prefix will all be this, plus whatever name is available. For Example Henry is Adzwolo Hermes Henry.

Hopefully there will be a breeder along soon to explain it better.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah okay, so if she becomes a member of the cat club then any kitten she purchases and breeds from this year would be an Adzwolo ? Well the kitten will be bred from the year after so she'd be able to get a breed prefix if she doesn't breed the cat before being a member of the club for a year?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

This has more information.

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/BreedingPolicy.pdf


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OK, if we are talking GCCF in the UK....

Breeders don't have to have a prefix registered with the GCCF - kittens can be registered using the administrative prefix. However that costs more, and it doesn't take that many kittens (7 or 8 I think) for it to be cheaper using a prefix, plus having one's own prefix clearly identifies it as one of your kittens. The administrative prefixes change each year:

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Ever kitten registered by a breeder with a prefix has a pedigree name along the lines of 'Prefix Name'. There are rules about how long it can be and so on.

What is very common when a breeder buys a kitten from another breeder is that they get to choose the 'name' part of the registered name, and put their prefix in it so you get 'breeder-prefix owner-prefix name' names as per your example above.

So, if a breeder with the prefix 'doodah' brought a kitten from a breeder with the prefix 'foobar' the kitten's name might will be something like 'foobar doodah topcat'.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Ahhhh right. Sounds complicated lol


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> but I know that to have a prefix you have to be a member of the breeds cat club for a year


Each club has its own criteria. Some will sign a prefix application as soon as a new member joins and some require people to have been a member for a minimum of one year and be in their second year. It doesn't have to be a breed club, area club secs can sign prefix applications.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Ah okay, so if she becomes a member of the cat club then *any kitten she purchases and breeds from this year *would be an Adzwolo ? Well the kitten will be bred from the year after so she'd be able to get a breed prefix if she doesn't breed the cat before being a member of the club for a year?


That would be going some to purchase AND breed from a kitten in the same year!!!!!!

Getting a prefix is a good idea (it was £70 when I got mine) and the cost of registering kittens halves as well but it help people recognise your kittens etc. Have a look at the sticky at the top of this section as it will explain more.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kitten born early October goes to new home in January. Kitten is 1 year old in October, depending on the breed kittens in December are more than possible. There are also plenty of males (again maybe depending on breed) that sire kittens before they are a year old.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

spid said:


> That would be going some to purchase AND breed from a kitten in the same year!!!!!!


Lol got myself all confused 

She is looking into joining the Birman Cat Club but apparently she needs someone to put her forward for reccomendation before she can join?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, some clubs require you get a proposer.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

If your friend hasn't shown/bred before, it would make sense for her to wait before spending so much money on a prefix. 

To get a prefix from the Birman Cat Club, I believe it is a year's membership before the secretary will sign the prefix form.

Your friend would be wise to start with a show neuter before looking for a breeding queen.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh yes she will be showing this cat first and then in a couple of years get a kitten to show and breed, I was just using it as an example


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Kitten born early October goes to new home in January. Kitten is 1 year old in October, depending on the breed kittens in December are more than possible. There are also plenty of males (again maybe depending on breed) that sire kittens before they are a year old.


Yeah, but this was THIS year - it's already April - kitten not even found yet, and even if 13 weeks today wouldn't be 1 year before the year is out. And as we are talking about starting up I very much doubt it would be a boy as she doesn't have a girl.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought it was all hypothetical?


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

I wish her luck in finding a show quality, female birman kitten to breed with as a complete novice. 
Birmans are one of the most difficult cats to get right, due to the very specific foot markings, unfortunately we have more 'with holding' faults listed than just about any other breed.

Put it this way I tend to keep show marked girls, or let them go to known show/breeders. Occasionally breeders will let a show neuter boy go to a novice.

Most new birman breeders start with a show neuter boy, and a less well marked girl, so they can experience both showing and breeding and begin their own quest to produce a show quality birman for themselves.

Birmans are truly wonderful, stunningly beautiful cats, but getting a successful show cat is something breeders spend a long time working towards, and letting someone who may, or may not continue with the hobby have one of their best examples may be asking quite a lot!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Now you see I never knew that! Will pass on that advice to her. Thanks


----------

